
Successful Companies Use Erlang and Elixir - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/successful-companies-use-erlang-and-elixir-470188bceb9f?source
======
perishabledave
Discord is also a good one. They’ve written some great write ups on using
Elixir too.

